# Riflessioni amorali



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Ricerco uno spunto di riflessione.
Ricerco parole anonime perché non voglio commiserazione e pena degli amici. Ordunque.
Sono un artista. Vivo nella libertà da sempre. Di lavoro, orari, pensieri, idee, azioni.
Sono stato un traditore, recidivo, accorto, mai scoperto. Nessun motivo morale di ripicca o poche attenzioni, solo la voglia di nuova pelle da avere, soltanto una notte. 
Ho un senso di libertà estremo, non ho mai letto tra le carte degli altri, mai spulciato in un computer o in un telefono.
Ho sempre creduto di essere oltre la “banalità” dei pensieri retorici sul tradimento. Oltre le frasi fatte. Oltre lo stesso concetto di tradimento.
Sono un artista. Sono libero. Sono un traditore. 
E sono ora, un Tradito.
Dall’iniziale sgomento, la successione scorre lungo i pensieri che ho sempre avuto di libertà, fino a giungere quasi alla conclusione che ciò che credevo è tutta buffoneria circense.
La sfumatura che più mi rammarica non è un corpo nel corpo della donna con cui divido il letto, ma la caduta abissale nell’incubo di scoprirmi diverso al momento del bisogno e franare rovinosamente.
La mente mi ha abbandonato.
La folle bellezza della libertà decaduta.
Probabilmente l’endemica autostima propria di un artista che collassa. Implode in se stessa.
Non ho idee su cui poggiare questo post, poiché ora le idee s’accartocciano impietose sulla stessa immagine scolpita in testa. 
Da qui il bisogno di frasi su cui riflettere. Punti di vista anonimi e sconosciuti sulla moralità dell’immoralità. Sulla scoperta della differenza.
Parlare agli sconosciuti è la via ad una cultura nuova, mentale, esperienziale.
La diversità. La moralità. La retorica. 
Perché muoiono?
Perché giacciono confuse in quello che un tempo era il mio semplice vivere…


“Ci dicono come perdonare i nostri nemici, ma non ci dicono nulla di come perdonare i nostri amici” - Cosimo de Medici - 1454


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> Ricerco uno spunto di riflessione.
> Ricerco parole anonime perché non voglio commiserazione e pena degli amici. Ordunque.
> Sono un artista. Vivo nella libertà da sempre. Di lavoro, orari, pensieri, idee, azioni.
> Sono stato un traditore, recidivo, accorto, mai scoperto. Nessun motivo morale di ripicca o poche attenzioni, solo la voglia di nuova pelle da avere, soltanto una notte.
> ...


L'endemica autostima propria di un artista?


----------



## Luigi III (29 Luglio 2011)

Ho letto le idiozie che scrivi e posso solo dirti una cosa in sincerità: TI STA BENE!


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> La diversità. La moralità. La retorica.
> Perché muoiono?
> Perché giacciono confuse in quello che un tempo era il mio semplice vivere…


Fantastico thread, davvero.

In merito al testo in rosso: non muoiono mai, semmai sonnecchiano in attesa di un'altra opportunità.


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2011)

accozzaglia di parole senza vita


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2011)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Ho letto le idiozie che scrivi e posso solo dirti una cosa in sincerità: TI STA BENE!



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...mitico...
Ciao Luigi...come va?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> accozzaglia di parole senza vita



Forse anche questo nuovo utente avrebbe bisogno di rivedere qualcosa del suo modo di postare sul forum, non trovi?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse anche questo nuovo utente avrebbe bisogno di rivedere qualcosa del suo modo di postare sul forum, non trovi?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 no, per me va bene così nella sua "spontaneità":singleeye:


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse anche questo nuovo utente avrebbe bisogno di rivedere qualcosa del suo modo di postare sul forum, non trovi?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


A me piace molto come scrive.

Ma io sono un poeta, che volete saperne voi!


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Luglio 2011)

Ciao Mastrowilgio!
 Sei una creatura stimolante, un tocco di geometria euclidea in una stagione di sonni disordinati e pensieri scomposti, grazie.
 “Quando a mezzo il secco Estate per le imposte spalancate entra un nuvolo di mosche brune e d'or, fantasie bizzarre e fosche mi penètrano nel còr...”  
 Ma ora tu mi spazzi via mosche e fantasie!
 Menomale.


 Tutto ruota attorno al cambio di categorie, così come la follia è patologia da internamento nel povero e bizzarra eccentricità nel ricco, la sregolatezza è libertà quadridimensionale nell'oltre-uomo e trappola  labirintica nell'uomo comune.


 L'amoralità è diventata immoralità.


 Retroattivamente.


 Chi ha ali d'aquila vola in alto, cade e si schianta; chi ha le alucce di pollo, razzola nel pollaio e finisce nel forno.


 “Olim lacus colueram, olim pulcher extiteram...” vai cantando, ma davvero eri il cigno libero che ora viene arrostito sul braciere?


 Quando il piacere è più infimo del porco del gregge di epicuro, le catene che ti legano stretto l'ombelico non sono il frutto di incarcerazione in muscosa galera, ma sostituto subitaneo del cordone ombelicale.
 E la strada a senso unico che estrudeva amplessi di dissolutezza, altro non era che il cancello per regno della paura.


 E la paura è il definitivo approdo del membro del consesso umano che, allargandosi lo stomaco, come la rana che compete col bue, da un lato si smidolla e dall'altro si scopre vuota.


 Già sentirsi liberi quando ci si rinchiude nel corpo di una femmina è segno che i paraocchi che ci fanno ricapitolare l'ontogenesi sono ben piazzati!
 Così come il godere la soddisfazione deregolamentata di un desiderio incontentabile non è libertà di fruizione ma schiavitù d'un bisogno!


 Ed allora viene lo spauracchio, come lo spaventapasseri nel mais, che ti fa avere il becco d'un piccione e non gli artigli da sparviero...


 Giacchè né Oblomov né Stakhanov sono mai stai liberi o ubermensch o felici.


 Così come non è troppo lungo ciò di cui conosciamo la fine, non è troppo schiavo colui che vede le proprie catene.
 E non si muoverà come se non le avesse.
 E non le tirerà finchè non fanno male.


 Ciao!


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Mastrowilgio!
> Sei una creatura stimolante, un tocco di geometria euclidea in una stagione di sonni disordinati e pensieri scomposti, grazie.
> “Quando a mezzo il secco Estate per le imposte spalancate entra un nuvolo di mosche brune e d'or, fantasie bizzarre e fosche mi penètrano nel còr...”
> Ma ora tu mi spazzi via mosche e fantasie!
> ...


Maestro, grazie.


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2011)

*Ehhh*

Ma io questa musica la conosco.....tutti quei fenomeni che si riempiono la bocca con io son diverso,io son libero,io sono moderno,io tradisco........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e sai, va tutto bene fin quando siete voi a fare i furbi,a mentire,vi sentite grandi...tanto non mi faccio scoprire.......poi il giorno che accade a voi...perchè si,caro mio,la vita un bel giorno ti bussa alla porta e ti presenta il conto di tutte le tue porcate,di tutte le tue scorrettezze,delle tue nefandezze,della tua poverta mentale,della tua avidità sentimentale....eccoti piagnucolante, quasi morente....impietrito di fronte alle tue meritate corna!!!SI ora sei l'artista delle corna....perchè tu sei cornuto nell'anima......non affannarti in voli pindarici...l'esser cornuto è la tua natura.....!!!:up:Faccio i miei complimenti più sentiti a quella grande donna che spero si sia fatta deflorare con estrema gioia in ogni modo..in ogni postura......!Ciao cornutone mio....adesso è il momento di mostrarti al mondo per ciò che sei.......un uomo libero ma profondamente cornuto!!!:up:


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Ho letto le idiozie che scrivi e posso solo dirti una cosa in sincerità: TI STA BENE!


Dunque ti elevi a giudice superiore. Ne sono felice. E' un ottimo pregio. Ma ti prego, Giudice, svelami allora il concetto di Bene, tu che sicuramente lo sai.


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io questa musica la conosco.....tutti quei fenomeni che si riempiono la bocca con io son diverso,io son libero,io sono moderno,io tradisco........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e sai, va tutto bene fin quando siete voi a fare i furbi,a mentire,vi sentite grandi...tanto non mi faccio scoprire.......poi il giorno che accade a voi...perchè si,caro mio,la vita un bel giorno ti bussa alla porta e ti presenta il conto di tutte le tue porcate,di tutte le tue scorrettezze,delle tue nefandezze,della tua poverta mentale,della tua avidità sentimentale....eccoti piagnucolante, quasi morente....impietrito di fronte alle tue meritate corna!!!SI ora sei l'artista delle corna....perchè tu sei cornuto nell'anima......non affannarti in voli pindarici...l'esser cornuto è la tua natura.....!!!:up:Faccio i miei complimenti più sentiti a quella grande donna che spero si sia fatta deflorare con estrema gioia in ogni modo..in ogni postura......!Ciao cornutone mio....adesso è il momento di mostrarti al mondo per ciò che sei.......un uomo libero ma profondamente cornuto!!!:up:



Ti ringrazio delle offese. E' sempre piacevole scoprire gente di garbo.


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> Dunque ti elevi a giudice superiore. Ne sono felice. E' un ottimo pregio. Ma ti prego, Giudice, svelami allora il concetto di *Bene*, tu che sicuramente lo sai.


 ieri ho rivisto il grande maestro: adorabile

http://it.bing.com/videos/search?q=...82FC4BF2A153671666E782FC4BF2A1536&FORM=LKVR39


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2011)

*Ma*

Ma di quali offese parli?Io non ho scritto improperi, ne vocaboli di cattivo gusto.....ti ho definito"cornutone"perchè è la tua nuova realtà,nella quale ti muovi un pò a disagio!Fra un pò di tempo farà meno male....infondo sei un uomo"libero"di grande spessore morale,con una grande caratura.......coraggio amico mio.....!!:up:


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> Dunque ti elevi a giudice superiore. Ne sono felice. E' un ottimo pregio. Ma ti prego, Giudice, svelami allora il concetto di Bene, tu che sicuramente lo sai.



Mastro, io trovo davvero interessante il tuo spunto di riflessione credimi. Seppur in maniera diversa, pure io sono passato dall'essere predatore a preda. E so quanto possa sconvolgere il proprio mondo questo passaggio.

Lungi da me discernere correttamente il giusto dal sbagliato, il bene dal male, la moralità e l'immoralità.

Sai sono sempre più convinto che l'infedeltà sia naturale, che faccia parte di noi. Per contro, so quanto a lungo brucia la ferita nel riceverla.

Di una cosa sono quasi certo: una volta passata la linea, difficilmente si può tornare indietro. Chiaramente il discorso vale anche per la tua partner.


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Mastro, io trovo davvero interessante il tuo spunto di riflessione credimi. Seppur in maniera diversa, pure io sono passato dall'essere predatore a preda. E so quanto possa sconvolgere il proprio mondo questo passaggio.
> 
> Lungi da me discernere correttamente il giusto dal sbagliato, il bene dal male, la moralità e l'immoralità.
> 
> ...


La Linea. Come nei bicchieri di vino. una linea immaginaria che delimita il troppo dal poco nel giusto.
quel millimetro di perfezione estetica.
potrei averla tirata io stesso col piede sulla sabbia quella linea. 
Il fascino risiede nell'inversione del concetto. E' vero, è quasi naturale il tradire. Quasi, appena prima della linea.


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> La Linea. Come nei bicchieri di vino. una linea immaginaria che delimita il troppo dal poco nel giusto.
> quel millimetro di perfezione estetica.
> potrei averla tirata io stesso col piede sulla sabbia quella linea.
> Il fascino risiede nell'inversione del concetto. E' vero, è quasi naturale il tradire. Quasi, appena prima della linea.


Mi piaci (non interpretarlo male). Uno smeraldo per te (capirai presto cosa significa).


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma di quali offese parli?Io non ho scritto improperi, ne vocaboli di cattivo gusto.....ti ho definito"cornutone"perchè è la tua nuova realtà,nella quale ti muovi un pò a disagio!Fra un pò di tempo farà meno male....infondo sei un uomo"libero"di grande spessore morale,con una grande caratura.......coraggio amico mio.....!!:up:


tentare il rimedio tramite il sarcasmo.
buona idea. fallace. ma buona. per lo più interessante.

Buona vita oscuro. sono rammaricato di non poter instaurare una conversazione con te. Mi spiace di averti spinto con le mie parole ad offendere. Non so bene quali siano state la causa stimolante del tuo astio, prima o poi magari lo capirò.

dunque. Buona vita. ti auguro un attimo di serenità.


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Mastrowilgio!
> Sei una creatura stimolante, un tocco di geometria euclidea in una stagione di sonni disordinati e pensieri scomposti, grazie.
> “Quando a mezzo il secco Estate per le imposte spalancate entra un nuvolo di mosche brune e d'or, fantasie bizzarre e fosche mi penètrano nel còr...”
> Ma ora tu mi spazzi via mosche e fantasie!
> ...


per l'intanto ti ringrazio. rifletterò sulle tue parole. avrò modo di risponderti adeguatamente.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io questa musica la conosco.....tutti quei fenomeni che si riempiono la bocca con io son diverso,io son libero,io sono moderno,io tradisco........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e sai, va tutto bene fin quando siete voi a fare i furbi,a mentire,vi sentite grandi...tanto non mi faccio scoprire.......poi il giorno che accade a voi...perchè si,caro mio,la vita un bel giorno ti bussa alla porta e ti presenta il conto di tutte le tue porcate,di tutte le tue scorrettezze,delle tue nefandezze,della tua poverta mentale,della tua avidità sentimentale....eccoti piagnucolante, quasi morente....impietrito di fronte alle tue meritate corna!!!SI ora sei l'artista delle corna....perchè tu sei cornuto nell'anima......non affannarti in voli pindarici...l'esser cornuto è la tua natura.....!!!:up:Faccio i miei complimenti più sentiti a quella grande donna che spero si sia fatta deflorare con estrema gioia in ogni modo..in ogni postura......!Ciao cornutone mio....adesso è il momento di mostrarti al mondo per ciò che sei.......un uomo libero ma profondamente cornuto!!!:up:


Grande post...Oscuro!
Chi le fa....le aspetti!


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande post...Oscuro!
> Chi le fa....le aspetti!



Scusate, mi sono perso qualcosa?

Dove lui ha scritto di non meritarselo?


----------



## tesla (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> tentare il rimedio tramite il sarcasmo.
> buona idea. fallace. ma buona. per lo più interessante.
> 
> Buona vita oscuro. sono rammaricato di non poter instaurare una conversazione con te. Mi spiace di averti spinto con le mie parole ad offendere. Non so bene quali siano state la causa stimolante del tuo astio, prima o poi magari lo capirò.
> ...


 
credo. sia. la troppa. punteggiatura. 

credo sparga effluvi di "essenza di presunzione d'artista"


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2011)

*Mastro*

Ma io sono estremamente sereno....vado a dormire con la consapevolezza di non aver fatto azioni cattive o ingiuste ai miei cari!Non mi perdonerei l'aver fatto del male,l'aver tradito le aspettattive di chi mi ha scelto...di chi ha riposto i propri sentimenti nelle mie mani.....!Sarcasmo?Non direi,fastidio si, e molto......fastidio per i soggetti come te....sanguisughe della felicità altrui....sprezzanti di sentimenti e rispetto.....che si accorgo di esser ciò che sono solo di fronte al dolore che loro stessi hanno consapevolmente provocato....!Se tu fossi UN UOMO... Un uomo LIBERO...avresti vissuto la tuà libertà con orgoglio e consapevolezza....non portandoti a spasso nessuno....single e felice......!Invece no....sei stato libero quando tradivi...e impegnato quando ti faceva comodo......e allora la domanda è:Hai dimostrato di essere un uomo?Assolutamente  NO!!!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma di quali offese parli?Io non ho scritto improperi, ne vocaboli di cattivo gusto.....ti ho definito"cornutone"perchè è la tua nuova realtà,nella quale ti muovi un pò a disagio!Fra un pò di tempo farà meno male....infondo sei un uomo"libero"di grande spessore morale,con una grande caratura.......coraggio amico mio.....!!:up:


Già Sai....


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> tentare il rimedio tramite il sarcasmo.
> buona idea. fallace. ma buona. per lo più interessante.
> 
> Buona vita oscuro. sono rammaricato di non poter instaurare una conversazione con te. Mi spiace di averti spinto con le mie parole ad offendere. Non so bene quali siano state la causa stimolante del tuo astio, prima o poi magari lo capirò.
> ...


 Guarda che Oscuro è serenissimo! 
Comunque  benvenuto!


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> Ricerco uno spunto di riflessione.
> Ricerco parole anonime perché non voglio commiserazione e pena degli amici. Ordunque.
> Sono un artista. Vivo nella libertà da sempre. Di lavoro, orari, pensieri, idee, azioni.
> Sono stato un traditore, recidivo, accorto, mai scoperto. Nessun motivo morale di ripicca o poche attenzioni, solo la voglia di nuova pelle da avere, soltanto una notte.
> ...


ho letto le prime 3 o 4 risposte che hai ricevuto

e sono, almeno in parte, diverse da quella che mi suscita il tuo scritto

quello che questa vicenda ti può insegnare
è che la tua arte non ti fa tanto diverso da milioni che tradiscono per mero egoismo
teorizzando, è vero, il valore della libertà
ma intendendo solo la loro

e nemmeno ti fa diverso da miliardi di traditi che, prima, si sentivano "al sicuro"
sentivano di non poter essere traditi o che, ove lo fossero stati, la cosa sarebbe stata gestita a livello razionale o, addirittura, non sarebbe stata considerata rilevante

neppure ti fa diverso dai tanti traditori che poi si scoprono traditi
e ne soffrono visceralmente anche trovandosi a lottare con la contraddizione tipica della loro situazione


l'autostima collassa in tutti i traditi
poi si riprende, di solito

a te forse augurerei che si riprendesse un filino meno 

aggiungo
c'è egoismo in chi tradisce
ma anche nella reazione di si scopre tradito
ma in ciò che scrivi sembra davvero che la tua compagna rilevi ben poco
ci sei tu, solo tu
e le ferite reali o potenziali alla tua immagine di te stesso

non vuoi pena o commiserazione
rivendichi di aver tradito per il gusto di farlo, per la soddisfazione delle tue esigenze
non certo perchè qualcosa ti venisse negato (a te ? e quando mai?)
non ti abbassi a spiare
non sei affranto al pensiero di loro 2 insieme
ecc. ecc.

ci sono suggerimenti che diamo spesso ai traditi
(tipo: concentrati su te stesso)
che nel tuo caso non possono valere
non debbono proprio

tu sei concentratissimo su te stesso
e sarebbe il caso di capire se è un modo di difenderti dal male che ti farebbe concentrarti su altro
ma quello che non si trova nel tuo post è il "noi"

se hai sentimenti che non siano rivolti esclusivamente a te sarebbe il caso che li tirassi fuori
reprimerli per autodifesa non può essere una terapia contro il dolore
se non li hai, invece, sarebbe il caso di razionalizzare per decidere i tuoi passi futuri


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io sono estremamente sereno....vado a dormire con la consapevolezza di non aver fatto azioni cattive o ingiuste ai miei cari!Non mi perdonerei l'aver fatto del male,l'aver tradito le aspettattive di chi mi ha scelto...di chi ha riposto i propri sentimenti nelle mie mani.....!Sarcasmo?Non direi,fastidio si, e molto......fastidio per i soggetti come te....sanguisughe della felicità altrui....sprezzanti di sentimenti e rispetto.....che si accorgo di esser ciò che sono solo di fronte al dolore che loro stessi hanno consapevolmente provocato....!Se tu fossi UN UOMO... Un uomo LIBERO...avresti vissuto la tuà libertà con orgoglio e consapevolezza....non portandoti a spasso nessuno....single e felice......!Invece no....sei stato libero quando tradivi...e impegnato quando ti faceva comodo......e allora la domanda è:Hai dimostrato di essere un uomo?Assolutamente  NO!!!


allorchè, ti chiederei di uscire dalla retorica. non ci sono nuovi punti di vista in tutto questo. non mi interessa la tua approvazione. dovrei stimarti per volerla. piuttosto un punto di vista che non sia così banale.


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2011)

*Simy*

Appunto....ma sai in momenti simili....è difficile osservare la serenità altrui.Masatro ha l'inferno dentro....un uomo libero come il vento....crollato per una mutanda svolazzante.....!!


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Mastro, io trovo davvero interessante il tuo spunto di riflessione credimi. Seppur in maniera diversa, pure io sono passato dall'essere predatore a preda. E so quanto possa sconvolgere il proprio mondo questo passaggio.
> 
> Lungi da me discernere correttamente il giusto dal sbagliato, il bene dal male, la moralità e l'immoralità.
> 
> ...


 
te la butto là kid

lo penso già da un po'

penso che tu ti stia predisponendo a un nuovo tradimento


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande post...Oscuro!
> Chi le fa....le aspetti!





oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto....ma sai in momenti simili....è difficile osservare la serenità altrui.Masatro ha l'inferno dentro....un uomo libero come il vento....crollato per una mutanda svolazzante.....!!



:rotfl:

Anche questa immagine ha un non so che di poetico!


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho letto le prime 3 o 4 risposte che hai ricevuto
> 
> e sono, almeno in parte, diverse da quella che mi suscita il tuo scritto
> 
> ...


Grazie. hai aperto un nuovo spiraglio nel pensiero.


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2011)

*Mastro*

Come faccio a non essere  banale di fronte alla banalità del tuo scritto?alla banalità delle tue azioni?Quello scontato e banale sei proprio tu.....cosà c'è di così diverso nel tuo percorso sentimentale?Pensavi di esser furbo e intelligente...ti sei scoperto per nulla intelligente e per nulla furbo.....!Fenomeno.....è libero chi non è consapevole di esserlo........non se mai stato libero credimi!!!


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> te la butto là kid
> 
> lo penso già da un po'
> 
> penso che tu ti stia predisponendo a un nuovo tradimento


Io penso solo che non si "guarisca" mai del tutto.

P.S.

Bella risposta nel post precedente! :up:


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto....ma sai in momenti simili....è difficile osservare la serenità altrui.Masatro ha l'inferno dentro....un uomo libero come il vento....crollato per una mutanda svolazzante.....!!


Ma mi invidi? vorresti essere me? tutta questa accidia per il termine Libero?
dicono che sei sereno..
dicono..
quanta verità c'è nella tua serenità?

Orvia oscuro... il tuo nick già preclude una Non serenità.. che segreti porti dentro da rivelarti così agl'occhi di uno sconosciuto?


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> te la butto là kid
> 
> lo penso già da un po'
> 
> penso che tu ti stia predisponendo a un nuovo tradimento


 ma và


----------



## Tubarao (29 Luglio 2011)

Io. 
Io sono.
Io sono artista e voi non potete capire.
Io sono imprenditore e voi poveri operai.
Io sono moderno e voi invece state ancora all'età della pietra.
Io sono un traditore e voi non potete capire quanto è divertente.
Io sono un tradito e voi non potete capire quanto si stà male.

Io sono io..............e voi non siete un cazzo [cit che ci stava bene :mrgreen:]


Tutti questi IO, ad un certo punto del loro cammino, vivranno un episodio che farà capire loro una grande verità; quale; questa:

SHIT HAPPENS a tutti....nessuno escluso.

Stavolta è capitato a te.

Pace e prosperità

\\//  <-----Saluto Vulcaniano


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2011)

*Mastro*

Sei tu sei libero....dovresti lasciar la stessa libertà alla persona che ti ha tradito..e non dovresti starci male....o no?:rotfl:ti piace descriverti per ciò che non sei.....è purtroppo ciò che pensi di te è fatalmente troppo distante da ciò che sei.:up:


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2011)

*Tubu*

Ecco io son un grande.........!:rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io.
> Io sono.
> Io sono artista e voi non potete capire.
> Io sono imprenditore e voi poveri operai.
> ...


 

bastava quotarmi, eh? 



.,/,, <------ Saluto mediano (per destrorsi) :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2011)

*Però*

Però è banale definirsi libero è star male per un atto di libertà della propria patner.......:rotfl:


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> credo. sia. la troppa. punteggiatura.
> 
> credo sparga effluvi di "essenza di presunzione d'artista"


e ti da fastidio?
preferiresti fossi un imbianchino? un avvocato? un impiegato?

hai scelto come rappresentazione di te in questo mondo virtuale un personaggio dei fumetti, un vampiro sanguinario, dunque un personaggio di arte, artistico, creato dall'immaginazione. il fumetto. dove la punteggiatura è assai rapida, veloce.

dovresti esserne abituata


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bastava quotarmi, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> *.,/,,* <------ Saluto mediano (per destrorsi) :carneval:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> e ti da fastidio?
> preferiresti fossi un imbianchino? un avvocato? un impiegato?
> 
> hai scelto come rappresentazione di te in questo mondo virtuale un personaggio dei fumetti, un vampiro sanguinario, dunque un personaggio di arte, artistico, creato dall'immaginazione. il fumetto. dove la punteggiatura è assai rapida, veloce.
> ...


 Guarda che qui si "scherza" anche...non prendertela!


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco io son un grande.........!:rotfl:


talmente un grande che neanche ti sei soffermato a chiedere. a capire. ma solo giudicare, insultare.

un grande...

sorrido.


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto....ma sai in momenti simili....è difficile osservare la serenità altrui.Masatro ha l'inferno dentro....un uomo libero come il vento....crollato per una mutanda svolazzante.....!!


 A volte è anche difficile trovarla la serenità.... io dopo 1 anno e mezzo ancora non l'ho trovata completamente...


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2011)

*Simy*

Il nostro amico ha poca volgia di scherzare...chissà come mai.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2011)

Se si abbassassero un pò i toni, il thread risulterebbe anche interessante.

P.S.

E smettiamola con 'sta serenità! Ma qui dentro c'è realmente qualcuno sereno?


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Guarda che qui si "scherza" anche...non prendertela!


mica me la prendo Simy, figurati. sarebbe sciocco.
chiedo, semplicemente.
trovo affascinante notare i dettagli delle cose, ancor di più scoprire il perché delle scelte.


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2011)

*Oscuro*

Non ho bisogno di fermarmi ad osservare ciò che è limpido e chiaro al primo sguardo.....!!Io sono un artista delle persone...mi basta una pennellata per capire......non di più!!!!Sorridi?Anche la tu dolce metà sorride....!!


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il nostro amico ha poca volgia di scherzare...chissà come mai.....!!:rotfl:


ancora insulti..
boh. temo non avrò più la voglia di risponderti.
sei poco interessante.

ritorno al mio augurio di prima. un attimo di serenità.


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> mica me la prendo Simy, figurati. sarebbe sciocco.
> chiedo, semplicemente.
> trovo affascinante notare i dettagli delle cose, ancor di più scoprire il perché delle scelte.


 Bravo :up: 
imparerai a conoscere le persone del forum e il loro modo di porsi di fronte alle situazioni.
Sai a volte per le persone "tradite" (come me per esempio) è difficile essere neutri ed imparziali con i "traditori".....magari ci vuole un po di tempo per capire la persona che sta dall'altra parte.... per capire le sue motivazioni!

ora una domanda...la persona che ti ha tradito è la tua attuale compagna?


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2011)

*Mastro*

Orsù ma di quali insulti parli?Sei permaloso......!!!!!:up:


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Se si abbassassero un pò i toni, il thread risulterebbe anche interessante.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> E smettiamola con 'sta serenità! Ma qui dentro c'è realmente qualcuno sereno?



forse pochi vogliono un post interessante. meglio scherzare, oppure ancor meglio i post strappa lacrime di vita vera, televisiva quasi.

ohi ohi..


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Bravo :up:
> imparerai a conoscere le persone del forum e il loro modo di porsi di fronte alle situazioni.
> Sai a volte per le persone "tradite" (come me per esempio) è difficile essere neutri ed imparziali con i "traditori".....magari ci vuole un po di tempo per capire la persona che sta dall'altra parte.... per capire le sue motivazioni!
> 
> ora una domanda...la persona che ti ha tradito è la tua attuale compagna?


si. domani partiamo per le vacanze. e non sono arrabbiato con lei. neppure critico la sua scelta. probabilmente aveva tutte le ragioni per farlo.
non immagino neppure un futuro non roseo. Anzi. rimane comunque la donna più interessante e intelligente che abbia mai conosciuto.


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2011)

*Mastro*

:rotfl::rotfl:A si ci parti pure per le vacanze.......:rotfl:Ti giuro che ci avrei scommesso......!!!!:up:


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> si. domani partiamo per le vacanze. e non sono arrabbiato con lei. neppure critico la sua scelta. probabilmente aveva tutte le ragioni per farlo.
> non immagino neppure un futuro non roseo. Anzi. rimane comunque la donna più interessante e intelligente che abbia mai conosciuto.


Dai raccontaci un pò i particolari: azioni, reazioni, tue e sue.

Rendici partecipi.


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2011)

*Si*

Si rendici partecipi..dove andrete in vacanza?


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Dai raccontaci un pò i particolari: azioni, reazioni, tue e sue.
> 
> Rendici partecipi.


Oh, non sono qui per i particolari. 
nessun litigio isterico, nessun insulto, nessuna voglia di umiliarla.
ciò che mi ha colpito è proprio il mutamento del punto di vista. 

il porsi dinanzi la scelta.


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> si. domani partiamo per le vacanze. e non sono arrabbiato con lei. neppure critico la sua scelta. probabilmente aveva tutte le ragioni per farlo.
> non immagino neppure un futuro non roseo. Anzi. rimane comunque la donna più interessante e intelligente che abbia mai conosciuto.


 Ma anche tu hai tradito lei vero? lei sa dei tuoi tradimenti? da quanto tempo state insieme?????? scusa sembra un interrogatorio ma non è cosi...è solo per capire qualcosa in più di te....


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2011)

*Simy*

Non è qui per i particolari...son due entità libere.....che domani partono mano nella mano per le vacanze.....si son poste davanti ad una scelta scevre da ogni pregiudizio e han fatto la loro scelta....!!Mi sembra tutto molto chiaro.....!Mi sfugge solo un particolare:Ma qual'è il problema?


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> Oh, non sono qui per i particolari.
> nessun litigio isterico, nessun insulto, nessuna voglia di umiliarla.
> ciò che mi ha colpito è proprio il mutamento del punto di vista.
> 
> il porsi dinanzi la scelta.


Ma la sua è stata una reazione alle tue azioni?


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è qui per i particolari...son due entità libere.....che domani partono mano nella mano per le vacanze.....si son poste davanti ad una scelta scevre da ogni pregiudizio e han fatto la loro scelta....!!Mi sembra tutto molto chiaro.....!Mi sfugge solo un particolare:Ma qual'è il problema?


 Ho letto dopo che lo avevo scritto.....:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma anche tu hai tradito lei vero? lei sa dei tuoi tradimenti? da quanto tempo state insieme?????? scusa sembra un interrogatorio ma non è cosi...è solo per capire qualcosa in più di te....


Prendo una lampada da puntarmi al volto? 

dunque, 8 anni, no, non l'ho tradita, seppur in mezzo alla nostra relazione una pausa di un paio di mesi mi ha portato ad una "indigestione" di - non tradimenti -

Ho avuto un passato parecchio "burrascoso" prima di lei


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ho letto dopo che lo avevo scritto.....:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


per particolari intendo altro. le tue domande sono giuste, non invadenti.


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> Prendo una lampada da puntarmi al volto?
> 
> dunque, 8 anni, no, non l'ho tradita, seppur in mezzo alla nostra relazione una pausa di un paio di mesi mi ha portato ad una "indigestione" di - non tradimenti -
> 
> Ho avuto un passato parecchio "burrascoso" prima di lei


 Aspè io posso prestarti una lampadina intanto! :idea::idea::idea:

Comunque diciamo che nei suoi confronti da parte tua non possiamo parlare di tradimenti visto che si tratta di fatti avvenuti in una "pausa"...ma immagino lei non lo sappia.

il passato "burrascoso" non c'entra con la relazione con lei....

tu come ti senti per il tradimento subito da parte sua? quali potrebbero essere state le sue ragioni nel farlo....in fin dei conti 8 anni non sono pochi....

tu quanti anni hai? (se posso chiederlo)


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> per particolari intendo altro. le tue domande sono giuste, non invadenti.


 Grazie!


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2011)

*Bè*

Bè i trascorsi degli artisti son sempre sempre burrascosi....un giorno mi imbarcai su un cargo battente bandiera liberiana.....!Seriamente non capisco perchè presentarsi quì dentro con tanta prosopopea.....bastava semplicemente presentarsi come una"PERSONA"in difficoltà......!!!!


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè i trascorsi degli artisti son sempre sempre burrascosi....un giorno mi imbarcai su un cargo battente bandiera liberiana.....!Seriamente non capisco perchè presentarsi quì dentro con tanta prosopopea.....bastava semplicemente presentarsi come una"PERSONA"in difficoltà......!!!!


Sarebbe stato triste, Oscuro! :rotfl:


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Aspè io posso prestarti una lampadina intanto! :idea::idea::idea:
> 
> Comunque diciamo che nei suoi confronti da parte tua non possiamo parlare di tradimenti visto che si tratta di fatti avvenuti in una "pausa"...ma immagino lei non lo sappia.
> 
> ...


Non lo sa, forse lo immagina ma non lo ha mai chiesto né io ho avuto voglia di dirglielo. 
come mi sento. mi sento "strano" è il termine corretto. non Male. Strano. Conosco le sue ragioni. sono corrette. quasi ineccepibili. 
si scontrano con la fatica fatta nel non tradirla. quasi ogni sera ne avrei la possibilità.
mi stupisco di ciò che pensavo. di ciò che credevo. del capovolgimento di ideali prima molto certi.
il mio timore. la ripicca. 
sarebbe stolto. indegno. scegliere la prima donna che capita per ripicca. da qui anche la scelta della vacanza.
anni. pochi. 33.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> un giorno mi imbarcai su un cargo battente bandiera liberiana.....


Grande Manuel Fantoni :mrgreen:

Ecco, il mio post sugli IO intendeva proprio questo. Tutti questi IO che rispondono al nome di Manuel Fantoni, che sono stati con le nere, le bianche, le gialle, che hanno conosciuto i capezzoli di Raquel Welch che da quanto erano tosti ci potevi appenne due quadri, che Richard Burton gli ha vomitato sul tappeto nuovo......alla fine si trovano davanti un appuntato dei carabinieri che li chiama col loro vero nome: Cesare Cuticchia :mrgreen:

E li porta al gabbio. :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2011)

*Noooo*

nooo..vabbè io non ci riesco:Ma quale ragioni corrette ed ineccepibili possono esserci dietro un tradimento?Mhaaaa !!!


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2011)

*Tubu*

Eh già....questo a 33 anni si descrive come uno di 73 ma nei concetti ne dimostri 13......bhoooooo!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2011)

*Kid*

Vabbè presentarsi come un individuo in difficoltà sarebbe stato triste...ma l'essersi presentato alla Manuel fantoni invece  è patetico.....!!Meglio la tristezza!!


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè presentarsi come un individuo in difficoltà sarebbe stato triste...ma l'essersi presentato alla Manuel fantoni invece  è patetico.....!!Meglio la tristezza!!



Dai vabbè Oscuro, indipendentemente dai tuoi principi morali (che reputo molto onorevoli), si è comportato garbatamente. Credo dovresti dargli una possibilità.


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2011)

*Kid*

Non ho espresso dubbi sul suo esser garbato....ho trovato del tutto gratuita questa rappresentazione di se stesso che poco c'entra con la sofferenza di un tradimento subito!Cosa c'entra l'esser artista?perchè un salumiere non soffre egualmente?Per non parlare del concetto di libertà espresso....stucchevole per non dire altro.....però alla fine riconoce giusti e corretti i motivi del tradimento subito.....ho la sensazione che il pischello...ha le idde poco chiare.....di chiaro c'è solo una tracotanza mal rappresentata!!!


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> Non lo sa, forse lo immagina ma non lo ha mai chiesto né io ho avuto voglia di dirglielo.
> come mi sento. mi sento "strano" è il termine corretto. non Male. Strano. Conosco le sue ragioni. sono corrette. quasi ineccepibili.
> si scontrano con la fatica fatta nel non tradirla. quasi ogni sera ne avrei la possibilità.
> mi stupisco di ciò che pensavo. di ciò che credevo. del capovolgimento di ideali prima molto certi.
> ...


 Bè penso che la scelta della vacanza sia un ottimo modo per ristabilire una certa sintonia nel vostro rapporto...mi sembra una scelta saggia! 
come è saggia la tua scelta di non tradire per ripicca...sarebbe veramente inutile! 

sai il tradimento sconvolge la vita e gli ideali di tutti....la fine del mio rapporto dopo 7 anni e i suoi tradimenti per me è stato devastante....i miei ideali sono crollati...ma la vita va avanti


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2011)

*Simy*

Ti sembra saggio andar in vacanza insieme dopo aver subito un tradimento...come nulla fosse??????A me pare un un'altra cosa a dire il vero....!!:up:


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti sembra saggio andar in vacanza insieme dopo aver subito un tradimento...come nulla fosse??????A me pare un un'altra cosa a dire il vero....!!:up:


 Forse è un suo modo per tentare di andare avanti...staccare dalla quotidianità potrebbe fare bene ad entrambi....non li conosciamo e non sappiamo come stanno realmente le cose!
Sicuramente è più saggio andare in vacanza che andare a trombarsi la prima che gli capita a tiro! 

anche io andai in vacanza con il mio ex quando perdonai il suo primo tradimento....poi quello che è stato l'epilogo della mia relazione è un'altra cosa...ma in quel momento la vacanza ci fece bene!


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti sembra saggio andar in vacanza insieme dopo aver subito un tradimento...come nulla fosse??????A me pare un un'altra cosa a dire il vero....!!:up:


maddai

non sai da quanto lo ha saputo
nè se è un modo per star soli e parlare

tutti i suoi IO possono essere un muro eretto per difendersi da altro
ma contemporaneamente sono anche un'assunzione di responsabilità

tu non concepisci che dopo un tradimento si possa ricostruire
è il tuo modo di essere

magari scoprirà che è anche il suo
o forse il contrario


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Forse è un suo modo per tentare di andare avanti...staccare dalla quotidianità potrebbe fare bene ad entrambi....non li conosciamo e non sappiamo come stanno realmente le cose!
> Sicuramente è più saggio andare in vacanza che andare a trombarsi la prima che gli capita a tiro!
> 
> anche io andai in vacanza con il mio ex quando perdonai il suo primo tradimento....poi quello che è stato l'epilogo della mia relazione è un'altra cosa...ma in quel momento la vacanza ci fece bene!


quotone


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> maddai
> 
> non sai da quanto lo ha saputo
> nè se è un modo per star soli e parlare
> ...


 :up::up::up:


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2011)

*Bhooo*

Mhha io andrei a farmi la vacanza da solo...per riprendermi un pò di lucidità e per capire cosa fare.....farei ogni cosa ma non la vacanza assieme a lei.....!!!


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mhha* io andrei* a farmi la vacanza da solo...per riprendermi un pò di lucidità e per capire cosa fare.....farei ogni cosa ma non la vacanza assieme a lei.....!!!


esatto 

lui non è te
e noi non sappiamo quasi nulla della sua vicenda


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mhha io andrei a farmi la vacanza da solo...per riprendermi un pò di lucidità e per capire cosa fare.....farei ogni cosa ma non la vacanza assieme a lei.....!!!


 Non tutti reagiamo allo stesso modo...c'è chi come te ha bisogno di "solitudine" e chi invece no..... ma nessuna delle due scelte è sbagliata! è solo una reazione differente


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> Ma mi invidi? vorresti essere me? tutta *questa accidia* per il termine Libero?
> dicono che sei sereno..
> dicono..
> quanta verità c'è nella tua serenità?
> ...


non me lo aspettavo questo sfondone tra un allorché ed un ordunque


----------



## tesla (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> e ti da fastidio?
> preferiresti fossi un imbianchino? un avvocato? un impiegato?
> 
> hai scelto come rappresentazione di te in questo mondo virtuale un personaggio dei fumetti, un vampiro sanguinario, dunque un personaggio di arte, artistico, creato dall'immaginazione. il fumetto. dove la punteggiatura è assai rapida, veloce.
> ...


un vampiro sanguinario, reso tale con l'inganno e che uccide e si nutre solo di malvagi  

non ho preferenze per la professione, solo per le persone, per le caratteristiche delle persone; fra queste la presunzione è la cosa che più mi infastidisce. ma del resto infastidisce anche te, perchè non ti si attaglia, non quadra più nel tuo immaginario nel momento in cui finisci col sedere per terra perchè qualcuno ha applicato il tuo inno alla libertà.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> un vampiro sanguinario, reso tale con l'inganno e che uccide e si nutre solo di malvagi


Anche piuttosto topa e che non vedevo l'ora si mettese insieme a Kurjak.....anche se per me lei ha un debole per il moracchione padre di Harlan. Hmm! Ci sarebb pure l'angelo della seduzione, ma quello, la bella Tesla, se lo è gia rivoltato come un pedalino :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> Sono un artista. Vivo nella libertà da sempre. Di lavoro, orari, pensieri, idee, azioni.
> Sono stato un traditore, recidivo, accorto, mai scoperto. Nessun motivo morale di ripicca o poche attenzioni, solo la voglia di nuova pelle da avere, soltanto una notte.
> Ho un senso di libertà estremo, non ho mai letto tra le carte degli altri, mai spulciato in un computer o in un telefono.
> Ho sempre creduto di essere oltre la “banalità” dei pensieri retorici sul tradimento. Oltre le frasi fatte. Oltre lo stesso concetto di tradimento.
> ...


Ciao.

Io credo che dovresti approfittare di questa esperienza per rivedere il tuo concetto di libertà.

Subire un tradimento è un'ottima occasione, in questo senso.

Anch'io mi sono sempre definita libera, perchè sono stata cresciuta ed educata nella libertà. Ma, alla fine, ho capito grazie ai tradimenti di mio marito quanto fosse fragile e illusoria la mia idea di libertà perchè, all'improvviso, mi sono sentita schiava della mia sofferenza e della mia gelosia nei suoi confronti.

Il mio lavoro, quindi, non è stato quello di cercare il perdono. Ma di capirmi meglio e di lavorare assiduamente su me stessa. Ho trovato il modo di sentirmi libera davvero quando ho capito che posso gestire le mie emozioni, permettendo alle mie idee personali sulla libertà di emergere in modo puro e autentico, senza condizionamenti.

Credo che il fatto di vivere un tradimento e rielaborarlo nella giusta maniera possa, alla fine, trasformarti e farti crescere, ridefinendo i tuoi confini e ristabilendo il giusto equilibrio tra istinto e ragione.

Il dolore è come un bambino istintivo e cocciuto che va guidato da una mano adulta. Devi solo tirare fuori quella mano e portarlo dove vuoi tu.


----------



## tesla (29 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche piuttosto topa e che non vedevo l'ora si mettese insieme a Kurjak.....anche se per me lei ha un debole per il moracchione padre di Harlan. Hmm! Ci sarebb pure l'angelo della seduzione, ma quello, la bella Tesla, se lo è gia rivoltato come un pedalino :mrgreen:


 
solo il mio alter-ego rivolta come calzini, purtroppo, e gli angeli della seduzione mi fanno nera :unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (29 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> solo il mio alter-ego rivolta come calzini, purtroppo, e gli angeli della seduzione mi fanno nera :unhappy:


Per ogni Samael, al mondo ci sono almeno 100 Kurjac. Stà solo a noi saperli cercare e accettare.  E se non dovessmo riuscirci allora non possiamo neanche lamentarci più di tanto, perchè se abbiamo gli occhi solo per i Samael, quelli ci meritiamo.

Ovviamente è un discorso generale, non riferito alla tua situazione specifica.


----------



## Margherita84 (29 Luglio 2011)

Ciao...
Ogni tanto scendo dalla nuvoletta rosa e vi leggo (antico debito di riconoscenza). 
Se ho capito bene, il nostro Maestro qua è stato tradito dopo aver piantato corna alle compagne precedenti (mentre era rimasto fedele all'attuale). Giusto?

Se è così mi dispiace. Come ha detto qualcuno, un po' ben ti sta. Però forse ti può servire da lezione per il futuro perchè mi sembri un po' troppo pieno di te.

Sembra quasi che oltre al dolore per il tradimento - più che legittito - quello che non sopporti sia questa tua immagine infranta di re della foresta. Che, scusami, fa molto poco artista visionario e così tristemente capofamiglia anni '50.

Sei bravo, sei acuto, sei sensibile, sei genialoide. La tua compagna non è un'"artista", invece, scommetto. EPPURE lei ha osato. Scusa se traviso, ma dai tuoi post sembra che tu abbia avuto il diritto di concederti le tue libertà perchè sei figo. 

Non è che alla tua compagna, consciamente o no, ha dato fastidio proprio questo? Perchè a me da' sui nervi già a due schermi di distanza.


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2011)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Ciao...
> *Ogni tanto scendo dalla nuvoletta rosa* e vi leggo (antico debito di riconoscenza).
> Se ho capito bene, il nostro Maestro qua è stato tradito dopo aver piantato corna alle compagne precedenti (mentre era rimasto fedele all'attuale). Giusto?
> 
> ...


Se scrive il Maestro, Margherita mica poteva astenersi

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2011)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Ciao...
> Ogni tanto scendo dalla nuvoletta rosa e vi leggo (antico debito di riconoscenza).
> Se ho capito bene, il nostro Maestro qua è stato tradito dopo aver piantato corna alle compagne precedenti (mentre era rimasto fedele all'attuale). Giusto?
> 
> ...


 ma da cosa si evince?


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2011)

Personalmente credo che molti, forse un po' accecati dai pregiudizi, abbiano travisato quello che c'era scritto nel thread originario.
Ma forse è solo una mia personale impressione.

Buscopann


----------



## Margherita84 (29 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se scrive il Maestro, Margherita mica poteva astenersi
> 
> Buscopann


  Ah ah ah... Sai che non avevo collegato?:mexican:


----------



## Tubarao (29 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se scrive il Maestro, Margherita mica poteva astenersi
> 
> Buscopann



:up::up:

Ci manca il migliore: Behemot ? A chi lo facciamo fare ?Mi candido io :mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> :up::up:
> 
> Ci manca il migliore: Behemot ? A chi lo facciamo fare ?Mi candido io :mrgreen:


Candidati ce ne sarebbero parecchi..Aprirei un sondaggio :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Margherita84 (29 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma da cosa si evince?


Da quello che scrive. Da come lo scrive. 
Quantomento, ha (aveva) un'autostima che fa provincia. 
Buon per lui. Ma viverci di fianco non deve essere mica facile.

Già si autodefinisce artista. Più volte.

E poi usa la parola "ordunque". :sonar:


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2011)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Da quello che scrive. Da come lo scrive.
> Quantomento, ha (aveva) un'autostima che fa provincia.
> Buon per lui. Ma viverci di fianco non deve essere mica facile.
> 
> ...


Io credo che abbia scritto questo thread proprio perché il tradimento di sua moglie ha fatto crollare come un castello di sabbia tutte queste sue convinzioni e queste sue sicurezze.
Non cerca commiserazione, come lui stesso ha scritto, ma solo riflessioni e punti di vista diversi dai suoi. Quando una persona ci dice che ora vede le cose in maniera differente da prima, a cosa serve scrivere, come alcuni hanno fatto, che gli sta bene? Allora davvero il forum diventa un luogo per offrire commiserazione e sostegno solo a chi subisce un tradimento. 
E trovo che sia sbagliato.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2011)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Da quello che scrive. Da come lo scrive.
> Quantomento, ha (aveva) un'autostima che fa provincia.
> Buon per lui. Ma viverci di fianco non deve essere mica facile.
> 
> ...


 ah...tutto presunto...
perché se poi mi usa l'accidia con l'accezione di rabbia mi cadono tutti gli ordunque


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io credo che abbia scritto questo thread proprio perché il tradimento di sua moglie ha fatto crollare come un castello di sabbia tutte queste sue convinzioni e queste sue sicurezze.
> Non cerca commiserazione, come lui stesso ha scritto, ma solo riflessioni e punti di vista diversi dai suoi. Quando una persona ci dice che ora vede le cose in maniera differente da prima, a cosa serve scrivere, come alcuni hanno fatto, che gli sta bene? Allora davvero il forum diventa un luogo per offrire commiserazione e sostegno solo a chi subisce un tradimento.
> E trovo che sia sbagliato.
> 
> Buscopann


 :up:


----------



## Margherita84 (29 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io credo che abbia scritto questo thread proprio perché il tradimento di sua moglie ha fatto crollare come un castello di sabbia tutte queste sue convinzioni e queste sue sicurezze.
> Non cerca commiserazione, come lui stesso ha scritto, ma solo riflessioni e punti di vista diversi dai suoi. Quando una persona ci dice che ora vede le cose in maniera differente da prima, a cosa serve scrivere, come alcuni hanno fatto, che gli sta bene? Allora davvero il forum diventa un luogo per offrire commiserazione e sostegno solo a chi subisce un tradimento.
> E trovo che sia sbagliato.
> 
> Buscopann


Hai ragione. Al di là del fatto che penso che un po' bene gli stia, se non altro perchè capisce che il suo castello di sabbia era effettivamente un castello di sabbia. Se non ci fosse stato il tradimento sarebbe stato fermo alla fase "liberi tutti" senza accorgersi che era illusoria.

Un bello sbattere il muso per terra, me ne rendo conto. Ma ci siamo passati un po' tutti. E a me personalmente ha fatto un gran bene. Spero anche a lui.

Certo, fa male. Ma serve.


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io credo che abbia scritto questo thread proprio perché il tradimento di sua moglie ha fatto crollare come un castello di sabbia tutte queste sue convinzioni e queste sue sicurezze.
> Non cerca commiserazione, come lui stesso ha scritto, ma solo riflessioni e punti di vista diversi dai suoi. Quando una persona ci dice che ora vede le cose in maniera differente da prima, a cosa serve scrivere, come alcuni hanno fatto, che gli sta bene? Allora davvero il forum diventa un luogo per offrire commiserazione e sostegno solo a chi subisce un tradimento.
> E trovo che sia sbagliato.
> 
> Buscopann



Vangelo. Un pò quello che ho cercato di dire pure io, solo che tu l'hai detto meglio.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io credo che abbia scritto questo thread proprio perché il tradimento di sua moglie ha fatto crollare come un castello di sabbia tutte queste sue convinzioni e queste sue sicurezze.
> Non cerca commiserazione, come lui stesso ha scritto, ma solo riflessioni e punti di vista diversi dai suoi. Quando una persona ci dice che ora vede le cose in maniera differente da prima, a cosa serve scrivere, come alcuni hanno fatto, che gli sta bene? Allora davvero il forum diventa un luogo per offrire commiserazione e sostegno solo a chi subisce un tradimento.
> E trovo che sia sbagliato.
> 
> Buscopann


Bene o male penso che le risposte che ha ricevuto, a prescndere dai toni, gli abbiano fornito molteplici spunti di riflessione, anzi.

Poi, e questa è una mia aggiunta, se uno si presenta con lo stile: "Perchè a me che sò lu re ?", il "Ti ci sà bene" di rimando è doveroso.

A corollario dello SHIT HAPPENS con cui gli ho risposto nel mio post, vorrei aggiungere: Tutti bravi a fare i fro...col cù degli altri........


----------



## Margherita84 (29 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A corollario dello SHIT HAPPENS con cui gli ho risposto nel mio post, vorrei aggiungere: Tutti bravi a fare i fro...col cù degli altri........


Ecco, questa l'avevo pensata. Poi ho deciso di fare l'elegante. 

E' ovvio, che il povero Maestro è sconvolto. Però, cazzarola... 
Ragazzi! Siam capaci tutti a fare i liberi pensatori, coppia aperta e trombare a destra e a manca quando l'altra metà della coppia aperta non lo sa.

E giustificarci con "sono un artista"! Sei un artista? Ottimo! Sarem mica bacchettoni. 
Cercati un'altra artista con cui condividere la tua filosofia. Se lo fai di nascosto, vuol dire che la coscienza sporca e la consapevolezza di fare qualcosa di male ce l'hai.

O sbaglio?


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2011)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Al di là del fatto che penso che un po' bene gli stia, se non altro perchè capisce che il suo castello di sabbia era effettivamente un castello di sabbia. Se non ci fosse stato il tradimento sarebbe stato fermo alla fase "liberi tutti" senza accorgersi che era illusoria.
> 
> Un bello sbattere il muso per terra, me ne rendo conto. Ma ci siamo passati un po' tutti. E a me personalmente ha fatto un gran bene. Spero anche a lui.
> 
> Certo, fa male. Ma serve.


Lo so che fa male..ma la nostra evoluzione personale è un lungo cammino costellato da errori. Sono gli sbagli che ci rendono persone migliori, ovviamente se poi cerchiamo di trarre insegnamento da questi errori.
Però non dobbiamo trarre dalle sofferenze degli altri le nostre piccole vendette personali (perché di questo si tratta, quando scriviamo che gli sta bene). Semmai dobbiamo trarre conferma delle nostre convizioni e offrire il nostro punto di vista. Se serve anche un certo sostegno. Un traditore sarà sempre meno simpatico di un tradito..ma qui non esistono buoni o cattivi..E se anche ci fossero, non abbiamo gli elementi per stabilirlo.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bene o male penso che le risposte che ha ricevuto, a prescndere dai toni, gli abbiano fornito molteplici spunti di riflessione, anzi.
> 
> Poi, e questa è una mia aggiunta, se uno si presenta con lo stile: "Perchè a me che sò lu re ?", il "Ti ci sà bene" di rimando è doveroso.
> 
> A corollario dello SHIT HAPPENS con cui gli ho risposto nel mio post, vorrei aggiungere: Tutti bravi a fare i fro...col cù degli altri........


Io penso che il suo post fosse fortemente autocritico proprio verso ciò che gli rinfacciate

Buscopann


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo so che fa male..ma la nostra evoluzione personale è un lungo cammino costellato da errori. Sono gli sbagli che ci rendono persone migliori, ovviamente se poi cerchiamo di trarre insegnamento da questi errori.
> Però non dobbiamo trarre dalle sofferenze degli altri le nostre piccole vendette personali (perché di questo si tratta, quando scriviamo che gli sta bene). Semmai dobbiamo trarre conferma delle nostre convizioni e offrire il nostro punto di vista. Se serve anche un certo sostegno. Un traditore sarà sempre meno simpatico di un tradito..ma qui non esistono buoni o cattivi..E se anche ci fossero, non abbiamo gli elementi per stabilirlo.
> 
> Buscopann


Grazie Buscopan. Fondamentalmente hai intuito come Kid il senso del mio iscrivermi al forum.
Ho notato tanta cattiveria, tanta voglia di insultare, di sentirsi superiori. Come se dovessero esprimere rabbie e sensazioni represse.
ma dov'è il nuovo punto di vista a "ben Ti sta".. è Umano augurare ad un altro essere umano il dolore?
é umano sentirsi superiori ad un altro essere umano?
io non ho mai augurato del dolore a nessuno, e mai lo farò, lo trovo sciocco. lo trovo rivoltante.
"Ben mi sta". E svariati altri toni. Dove solo loro conoscono il concetto di Bene.
Cos'è questo forum? uno sfogo ai proprio rancori? Alquanto triste.


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Vangelo. Un pò quello che ho cercato di dire pure io, solo che tu l'hai detto meglio.


Grazie Kid.


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io penso che il suo post fosse *fortemente autocritico* proprio verso ciò che gli rinfacciate
> 
> Buscopann


 come no.
ma effettivamente ho il grande pregiudizio di non credere che sia un nuovo utente.
ma ben vengano spunti creativi e stimolanti.
l'unica cosa:
se si vuole fare i sofisticati bisogna poi esserne all'altezza


----------



## Margherita84 (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> Grazie Buscopan. Fondamentalmente hai intuito come Kid il senso del mio iscrivermi al forum.
> Ho notato tanta cattiveria, tanta voglia di insultare, di sentirsi superiori. Come se dovessero esprimere rabbie e sensazioni represse.
> ma dov'è il nuovo punto di vista a "ben Ti sta".. è Umano augurare ad un altro essere umano il dolore?
> é umano sentirsi superiori ad un altro essere umano?
> ...



Ma no, guarda. Umana comprensione, visto che il periodo della "coppia aperta ma lei non lo sa" mi sembra archiviato nel tuo passato.

A difesa di chi si è scagliato contro di te, io sono passata di qua  ora e dai primi post sembra che tradita e traditrice fossero la stessa  persona. E a quel punto, se permettim un educato "ben ti sta" - consentimi - lo avrebbe  detto chiunque.

Ammetterai che la faccenda del dichiarasi artista e quindi libero ma senza farlo sapera alla compagna non sta in piedi.


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Non tutti reagiamo allo stesso modo...c'è chi come te ha bisogno di "solitudine" e chi invece no..... ma nessuna delle due scelte è sbagliata! è solo una reazione differente


Solo una reazione differente..
Solo una reazione.

mi chiedo, può esistere un altro termine?

una non conseguenza Azione-Reazione. qualcosa di più profondo.


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> come no.
> ma *effettivamente ho il grande pregiudizio di non credere che sia un nuovo utente.*
> ma ben vengano spunti creativi e stimolanti.
> l'unica cosa:
> se si vuole fare i sofisticati bisogna poi esserne all'altezza


Ma te vedi cloni dappertutto? Inauguriamo una nuova patologia: la schizofrenia virtuale

Buscopann


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> Grazie Buscopan. Fondamentalmente hai intuito come Kid il senso del mio iscrivermi al forum.
> Ho notato tanta cattiveria, tanta voglia di insultare, di sentirsi superiori. Come se dovessero esprimere rabbie e sensazioni represse.
> ma dov'è il nuovo punto di vista a "ben Ti sta".. è Umano augurare ad un altro essere umano il dolore?
> é umano sentirsi superiori ad un altro essere umano?
> ...



Pensa che quando scrissi il thread in cui rivelavo che mia moglie mi aveva tradito (a distanza di un anno dal mio tradimento, per il quale oltretutto avevo provato sensi di colpa allucinanti), molti allora mi risposero con un "occhio per occhio".

Purtroppo a volte essere legati a principi morali (seppur lodevoli) troppo ferrei, porta paradossalmente ad essere meno sensibili verso il prossimo.

Non te la prendere... è giusto vi siano sia i cazziatori, che i cazziati.


----------



## Margherita84 (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> Grazie Buscopan. Fondamentalmente hai intuito come Kid il senso del mio iscrivermi al forum.
> Ho notato tanta cattiveria, tanta voglia di insultare, di sentirsi superiori. Come se dovessero esprimere rabbie e sensazioni represse.
> ma dov'è il nuovo punto di vista a "ben Ti sta".. è Umano augurare ad un altro essere umano il dolore?
> é umano sentirsi superiori ad un altro essere umano?
> ...


Scusa, hai detto che non vuoi commiserazione?
Io ti sto dicendo come la penso. Che mi dispiace per quello che ti è successo ma io ti leggo un po' troppo pieno di te.
Potresti utilizzare quello che ti è capitato per cercare di migliorati. 
E magari non andari in giro dicendo a tutti che sei un artista (come ha detto qualcuno, soffrono anche i salumieri).

Questa è la mia opinione.


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah...tutto presunto...
> perché se poi mi usa l'accidia con l'accezione di rabbia mi cadono tutti gli ordunque


Minerva. no. ho usato accidia proprio con lo scopo di usare quel termine.
lo trovo adeguato al personaggio. 
lo trovo adatto alla situazione.

l'indolenza ad operare il bene.

e credo, un personalissimo parere Minerva, che gli insulti gratuiti che mi hanno rivolto si allineino bene a questa sorta di indolenza.


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> Minerva. no. ho usato accidia proprio con lo scopo di usare quel termine.
> lo trovo adeguato al personaggio.
> lo trovo adatto alla situazione.
> 
> ...


non ricordo un'arrampicata del genere dai tempi del congiuntivo di chen (nessun riferimento )


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Ma no, guarda. Umana comprensione, visto che il periodo della "coppia aperta ma lei non lo sa" mi sembra archiviato nel tuo passato.
> 
> A difesa di chi si è scagliato contro di te, io sono passata di qua  ora e dai primi post sembra che tradita e traditrice fossero la stessa  persona. E a quel punto, se permettim un educato "ben ti sta" - consentimi - lo avrebbe  detto chiunque.
> 
> Ammetterai che la faccenda del dichiarasi artista e quindi libero ma senza farlo sapera alla compagna non sta in piedi.


Non so di cosa stai parlando.
non ho mai detto di averla tradita rimanendo zitto.

se devo chiedere una riflessione, meglio porgere chi sono senza troppi pregiudizi o false retoriche. 
mettere a conoscenza dell'interlocutore i dettagli fondamentali su cui avrei voluto che far vertire la conversazione. l'arte, la libertà, il mutamento del punto di vista.

evidentemente, in questo luogo, non ci si comporta così.
errore mio.


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ricordo un'arrampicata del genere dai tempi del congiuntivo di chen (nessun riferimento )


arrampicare.
se proprio vuoi aver ragione Minerva, prenditela. nessun problema. dormirai serena.


----------



## Margherita84 (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> Non so di cosa stai parlando.
> non ho mai detto di averla tradita rimanendo zitto.
> 
> se devo chiedere una riflessione, meglio porgere chi sono senza troppi pregiudizi o false retoriche.
> ...



"Sono stato un traditore, recidivo, accorto, mai scoperto. Nessun motivo  morale di ripicca o poche attenzioni, solo la voglia di nuova pelle da  avere, soltanto una notte."

Ora, tu sarai un artista. Io però so leggere.


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Pensa che quando scrissi il thread in cui rivelavo che mia moglie mi aveva tradito (a distanza di un anno dal mio tradimento, per il quale oltretutto avevo provato sensi di colpa allucinanti), molti allora mi risposero con un "occhio per occhio".
> 
> Purtroppo a volte essere legati a principi morali (seppur lodevoli) troppo ferrei, porta paradossalmente ad essere meno sensibili verso il prossimo.
> 
> Non te la prendere... è giusto vi siano sia i cazziatori, che i cazziati.


lo trovo comunque comico.
e in tutta sincerità, mi aspettavo qualcosa di diverso da questo forum.


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> "Sono stato un traditore, recidivo, accorto, mai scoperto. Nessun motivo  morale di ripicca o poche attenzioni, solo la voglia di nuova pelle da  avere, soltanto una notte."
> 
> Ora, tu sarai un artista. Io però so leggere.


vabbè, tralasciamo. noto una mancanza di voglia.
Buon tutto Margherita.


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> Solo una reazione differente..
> Solo una reazione.
> 
> mi chiedo, può esistere un altro termine?
> ...


 Secondo te come potrebbe essere definita?


----------



## Margherita84 (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> vabbè, tralasciamo. noto una mancanza di voglia.
> Buon tutto Margherita.


Io noto una mancanza di senso logico. 
Buonanotte.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> lo trovo comunque comico.
> e in tutta sincerità, mi aspettavo qualcosa di diverso da questo forum.


 
 ,ti leggo solo ora prima di scappare in ferie,sai chi sono io vero??
Be'credo di avere scritto le tue stesse cose quando sono entrato qua'a dicembre come un 'allegro traditore.....occhio alle maestre,capito chi sono vero???Poi evocami e io arriero'in tuo aiuto,se non sei gia'fuggito da qua'..


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Secondo te come potrebbe essere definita?


non lo so, chiedo a te.


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ,ti leggo solo ora prima di scappare in ferie,sai chi sono io vero??
> Be'credo di avere scritto le tue stesse cose quando sono entrato qua'a dicembre come un 'allegro traditore.....occhio alle maestre,capito chi sono vero???Poi evocami e io arriero'in tuo aiuto,se non sei gia'fuggito da qua'..


 ti evocherò, con qualche rito mistico. Non ho la minima idea di chi tu sia, e in un qual modo lo scoprirò. m'arrovello su qualche libro esoterico.


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> non lo so, chiedo a te.


 io credo che sia una reazione ad una determinata azione... una sorta di istinto che ognuno ha dentro di se....io quando ho scoperto il primo tradimento del mio ex ho reagito come te.....ho cercato di capire le motivazioni che lo avevano spinto a farlo ho cercato di passare del tempo con lui per parlare e recuperare il rapporto


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io credo che sia una reazione ad una determinata azione... una sorta di istinto che ognuno ha dentro di se....io quando ho scoperto il primo tradimento del mio ex ho reagito come te.....ho cercato di capire le motivazioni che lo avevano spinto a farlo ho cercato di passare del tempo con lui per parlare e recuperare il rapporto


ma dal termine "ex" sembra che qualcosa sia andato storto..


----------



## Margherita84 (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> vabbè, tralasciamo. noto una mancanza di voglia.
> Buon tutto Margherita.


Comunque sei sei così supponente (oltre che illogico) anche nella vita reale non fai che darmi ragione. 
Davvero non ci posso credere di avre sprecato dieci minuti leggendo la tua storia e provando pure a risponderti.
Vado, artista, che fuori c'è un mondo che mi aspetta.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> Da qui il bisogno di frasi su cui riflettere. Punti di vista anonimi e sconosciuti sulla moralità dell’immoralità. Sulla scoperta della differenza.


La mia te l'ho detta: le cose capitano...quelle brutte e quelle belle.

A te è capitata questa.

Tu dici che sei precipitato in un abisso perche a farti star male non è la visione di un altro corpo nel corpo della tua compagna, ma lo scoprirti impreparato all'evento, non saperlo gestire.

La traduco in parole leggermente più terra terra rispetto alle tue, poi prova tu a stabilire se è il caso di rifletterci sopra oppure cestinare direttamente questo post: a te rode che uno più cazzuto di te è riuscito a far cadere la tua compagna nel suo letto.

Può essere ? Se così fosse ti direi di lasciar perdere e tirare avanti perchè nella vita, prima o poi, quello più _qualchecosa _di noi loincontriamo sempre.


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Comunque sei sei così supponente (oltre che illogico) anche nella vita reale non fai che darmi ragione.
> Davvero non ci posso credere di avre sprecato dieci minuti leggendo la tua storia e provando pure a risponderti.
> Vado, artista, che fuori c'è un mondo che mi aspetta.


Hai ragione. vorrei salutarti con una citazione.

"guarda che bello il mondo"

- mio nipote di tre anni aprendo una finestra - 

Trovo sia eccezionale


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> ma dal termine "ex" sembra che qualcosa sia andato storto..


 all'inizio no...le cose sembrava fossero tornate alla normalità...poi lui ha continuato a tradirmi e quindi puoi immaginare quale possa essere stato l'epilogo...


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La mia te l'ho detta: le cose capitano...quelle brutte e quelle belle.
> 
> A te è capitata questa.
> 
> ...


ci rifletterò, ci rifletterò a lungo.
anche se mi capita ogni giorno di incontrare persone con un qualcosa in più.
ma ci rifletterò.


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> all'inizio no...le cose sembrava fossero tornate alla normalità...poi lui ha continuato a tradirmi e quindi puoi immaginare quale possa essere stato l'epilogo...


si. comprendo.
quale pensiero ti ha sottratto dalla follia?


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> si. comprendo.
> *quale pensiero ti ha sottratto dalla follia*?


 cosa intendi?


----------



## Margherita84 (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> Hai ragione. vorrei salutarti con una citazione.
> 
> "guarda che bello il mondo"
> 
> ...


Tuo nipote mi sembra molto più saggio di te.


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> cosa intendi?


Buttati, ti prego, senza una spiegazione certa della mia frase.
la prima cosa che solletica la tua mente.
il pensiero, prima della follia.


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Tuo nipote mi sembra molto più saggio di te.


lo è. indubbiamente.


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> Buttati, ti prego, senza una spiegazione certa della mia frase.
> la prima cosa che solletica la tua mente.
> il pensiero, prima della follia.


 il pensiero prima della follia?
la mia libertà...il riprendere in mano le redini della mia vita ed uscire da un vortice di sofferenze....
tieni presente che io non ho mai tradito...quindi probabilmente le mie emozioni erano  molto differenti dalle tue


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> il pensiero prima della follia?
> la mia libertà...il riprendere in mano le redini della mia vita ed uscire da un vortice di sofferenze....
> tieni presente che io non ho mai tradito...quindi probabilmente le mie emozioni erano  molto differenti dalle tue


si credo anche io. una differenza che mi fa sentire stupido.
e non hai avuto voglia di sbattergli in faccia la stessa moneta?


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> si credo anche io. una differenza che mi fa sentire stupido.
> e non hai avuto voglia di sbattergli in faccia la stessa moneta?


 stupido per cosa???????

inizialmente si avrei voluto ripagarlo con la stessa moneta....ma poi ho capito che ci avrei sofferto ulteriormente e solo io....per me "occhio per occhio" non è mai la soluzione migliore....


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> si credo anche io. una differenza che mi fa sentire stupido.
> *e non hai avuto voglia di sbattergli in faccia la stessa moneta*?


e questo il pensiero che ti tenta?


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Se si abbassassero un pò i toni, il thread risulterebbe anche interessante.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> E smettiamola con 'sta serenità! Ma *qui dentro c'è realmente qualcuno sereno?*




:yes:​


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e questo il pensiero che ti tenta?


si, mi tenta. quasi mi sollazza. quasi.
lo sbagliato che si tramuta in giusto per "salvare" la mente.
è sbagliato.
è giusto.
non lo so.

domani scappo apposta. quieto le mie acque. almeno ci provo.


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> stupido per cosa???????
> 
> inizialmente si avrei voluto ripagarlo con la stessa moneta....ma poi ho capito che ci avrei sofferto ulteriormente e solo io....per me "occhio per occhio" non è mai la soluzione migliore....


non credo che sia corretto il concetto di occhio per occhio.

stupido, perché dovrei sapere sia come comportarmi, che come affrontarlo.
l'ho fatto troppe volte per non aver mai pensato al se succedesse a me.
e le riflessioni erano pressoché tranquille.
poi scopro che non è così tranquilla la cosa


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> non credo che sia corretto il concetto di occhio per occhio.
> 
> stupido, perché dovrei sapere sia come comportarmi, che come affrontarlo.
> l'ho fatto troppe volte per non aver mai pensato al se succedesse a me.
> ...


 appunto quindi ti sei già risposto da solo sul fatto che non devi ripagarla con la stessa moneta!

purtroppo al "se succedesse a me" non ci si pensa quasi mai....ma comunque anche se tu ci avessi pensato miliardi di volte non avresti mai potuto sapere quale sarebbe stata la tua reazione: le situazioni per viverle e capirle davvero bisogna provarle sulla propria pelle...


----------



## Tubarao (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> non credo che sia corretto il concetto di occhio per occhio.
> 
> stupido, perché dovrei sapere sia come comportarmi, che come affrontarlo.
> l'ho fatto troppe volte per non aver mai pensato al se succedesse a me.
> ...


E questo testimonia ancora di più il fatto che le riflessioni *pre* sono utili quanto un venditore di ghiaccioli in Alaska.


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E questo testimonia ancora di più il fatto che le riflessioni *pre* sono utili quanto un venditore di ghiaccioli in Alaska.


Fatta! vado a vendere ghiaccioli in Alaska!


----------



## Tubarao (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> Fatta! vado a vendere ghiaccioli in Alaska!


E' una mia impressione, e quindi come tale altamente opinabile, ma a te rode molto di più l'esserti scoperto capace di sanguinare rispetto al sanguinare vero e poprio.

La reazione più umana, e forse normale, è proprio quella che stai vivendo.....lo credo bene che quando ti facevi tutte le pippe mentali del tipo "Se capitasse a me la saprei gestire" ti sentivi un mammasantissima che ci aveva capito tutto.

Psssst: non ci avevi capito un'acca e te la stavi solo raccontando; benvenuto sul pianeta terra, hai davanti a te una grandissima opportunità ora.....dolorosa certo...ma sempre un'oportunità è. Vedi tu come gestirla.


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> Ricerco uno spunto di riflessione.
> Ricerco parole anonime perché non voglio commiserazione e pena degli amici. Ordunque.
> Sono un artista. Vivo nella libertà da sempre. Di lavoro, orari, pensieri, idee, azioni.
> Sono stato un traditore, recidivo, accorto, mai scoperto. Nessun motivo morale di ripicca o poche attenzioni, solo la voglia di nuova pelle da avere, soltanto una notte.
> ...




Capita, capita a molti ... coraggio :mrgreen: !


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> Minerva. no. ho usato accidia proprio con lo scopo di usare quel termine.
> lo trovo adeguato al personaggio.
> lo trovo adatto alla situazione.
> 
> ...


 
Io apprezzo l'uso creativo della lingua italica!
Tu sei un misto di mastro e menestrello, e questo cozza come scontro di pachicefalosauri nelle orecchie di ligi e quadrati esattori del fisco sentimentale, nondimeno devi essere tenace difensore della tua punteggiatura destrutturante e della tua semiotica liquida!

Ora nessuno batte ciglio neppure per la forma dei miei post: c'è speranza per tutti!

The hottest horse will oft be cool,
The dullest will show fire;
The friar will often play the fool,
The fool will play the friar.

E' un gioco delle parti.

Ciao!


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io apprezzo l'uso creativo della lingua italica!
> Tu sei un misto di mastro e menestrello, e questo cozza come scontro di pachicefalosauri nelle orecchie di ligi e quadrati esattori del fisco sentimentale, nondimeno devi essere tenace difensore della tua punteggiatura destrutturante e della tua semiotica liquida!
> 
> Ora nessuno batte ciglio neppure per la forma dei miei post: c'è speranza per tutti!
> ...


Ne farò tesoro del prezioso consiglio.


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2011)

Ad ogni modo la frase di Cosimo de' Medici in calce al post del Maestro mi garba assai.
Grande famiglia quella dei Medici. Da Cosimo il Vecchio fino a Lorena...ultima rappresentante senza eredi, lascio tutti i suoi possedimenti in dono alla città di Firenze. Poi dopo che gioco ad Assassin's Creed mi piaccono ancora di più :carneval:

Buscopann

PS. Non c'entra nulla col post..lo so..continuate pure e fante finta che io non ci sia


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ad ogni modo la frase di Cosimo de' Medici in calce al post del Maestro mi garba assai.
> Grande famiglia quella dei Medici. Da Cosimo il Vecchio fino a Lorena...ultima rappresentante senza eredi, lascio tutti i suoi possedimenti in dono alla città di Firenze. Poi dopo che gioco ad Assassin's Creed mi piaccono ancora di più :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann
> ...


:up: dalle mie parti si dice: bella Zio!


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> :up: dalle mie parti si dice: bella Zio!


 pure dalle mie!


----------



## Mastrowilgio (29 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> pure dalle mie!


allora: Bella Zia!!!


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> allora: Bella Zia!!!


 però dalle mie si dice "Bella Zì".....


----------



## Tubarao (29 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> però dalle mie si dice "Bella Zì".....


Poi faccio male a dire che tu sei un pò................bocca mia taci.

:mrgreen::mrgreen:

Però ti stimo uguale fratella :mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Poi faccio male a dire che tu sei un pò................bocca mia taci.
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Però ti stimo uguale fratella :mrgreen:


Io la proporrei per i prossimi provini di "Tamarreide" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Poi faccio male a dire che tu sei un pò................bocca mia taci.
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Però ti stimo uguale fratella :mrgreen:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e dai ma io cazzeggio.......:rotfl::rotfl:
ti stimo pure io fratello :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (29 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ti stimo pure io fratello :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Presa........:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io la proporrei per i prossimi provini di "Tamarreide" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


 Uffiiiiiii ce l'avete tutti con me perchè sono "piccola"........
e cmq no Tammarreide" proprio no! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Uffiiiiiii ce l'avete tutti con me perchè sono "piccola"........
> e cmq no Tammarreide" proprio no! :rotfl::rotfl:


Come no..hai visto che muscoli? Che movenze? che sguardo? Che cervello?! :carneval::carneval::carneval:

Buscopann

PS. Ti dobbiamo preparare per il casting. Te la senti di farti l'anello al naso?


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Come no..hai visto che muscoli? Che movenze? che sguardo? Che cervello?! :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. Ti dobbiamo preparare per il casting. Te la senti di farti l'anello al naso?


 no grazie declino gentilmente l'invito...ringrazio per il pensiero!!!!

.........:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:..............piuttosto rimando single a vita ma con tipi del genere manco morta! :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (29 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> no grazie declino gentilmente l'invito...ringrazio per il pensiero!!!!
> 
> .........:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:..............piuttosto rimando single a vita ma con tipi del genere manco morta! :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ma se al Gilez sei di casa :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma se al Gilez sei di casa :mrgreen:


 al GIche????????


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> *ti evocherò, con qualche rito mistico*. Non ho la minima idea di chi tu sia, e in un qual modo lo scoprirò. m'arrovello su qualche libro esoterico.



servono un numero di telefono, un telefono, e la capacità di digitare il detto numero 

(scusa Maestro, non lo puoi capire ma non potevo trattenermi)


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> al GIche????????


Al Gilet..me lo diceva sempre anche mia nonna prima di uscire di casa: T'é ciapà sù al gilet ch'el fà frecc?

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ad ogni modo la frase di Cosimo de' Medici in calce al post del Maestro mi garba assai.
> Grande famiglia quella dei Medici. Da Cosimo il Vecchio fino a Lorena...ultima rappresentante senza eredi, lascio tutti i suoi possedimenti in dono alla città di Firenze. Poi dopo che gioco ad *Assassin's Creed *mi piaccono ancora di più :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann
> ...



Vado a casa di amici, mi pongono davanti a questo videogioco. Ora, io sono* negata* per qualunque videogioco a parte mine e bubblebubble.
Mi... spavento. 

Cmq. A un certo punto mi sono dietro 3 pattuglie, io -in città- prendo il cavallo, mi aggiro come se fossi ubriaca, tento più volte di fare entrare il cavallo in acqua, in botteghe o quel che è, rompo le balle a chi lavora, i cittadini cominciano a dire cose del tipo "qual mai follia si è impossessata di voi messere", sbatto la testa (del cavallo) contro i muri innumerevoli volte, il tutto gridando come una pazza isterica... e... li semino tutti.

I miei amici mi volevano linciare.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> al GIche????????


Vabbè.....ci rinuncio. :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vado a casa di amici, mi pongono davanti a questo videogioco. Ora, io sono* negata* per qualunque videogioco a parte mine e bubblebubble.
> Mi... spavento.
> 
> Cmq. A un certo punto mi sono dietro 3 pattuglie, io -in città- prendo il cavallo, mi aggiro come se fossi ubriaca, tento più volte di fare entrare il cavallo in acqua, in botteghe o quel che è, rompo le balle a chi lavora, i cittadini cominciano a dire cose del tipo "qual mai follia si è impossessata di voi messere", sbatto la testa (del cavallo) contro i muri innumerevoli volte, il tutto gridando come una pazza isterica... e... li semino tutti.
> ...


Dopo hai dovuto seminare anche i tuoi amici? Beh..avevi fatto allenamento :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2011)

Adesso sto aspettando che esca il quarto

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT9P6Tak6mo&feature=related

In realtà però..devo finire ancora il terzo

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2011)

se penso che quando ero bambino si giocava a questa roba :carneval::carneval:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZfsnA7dAHI

Buscopann


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> *si, mi tenta*. quasi mi sollazza. quasi.
> lo sbagliato che si tramuta in giusto per "salvare" la mente.
> è sbagliato.
> è giusto.
> ...


c'è chi lo ha fatto



Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> non credo che sia corretto il concetto di occhio per occhio.
> 
> *stupido, perché dovrei sapere sia come comportarmi, che come affrontarlo.*
> *l'ho fatto troppe volte per non aver mai pensato al se succedesse a me.*
> ...


io penso che è questo l'aspetto che dovresti approfondire
perchè prima non era un problema (perchè nen era reale, certo, ma forse non solo)
perchè adesso è come è (soprattutto il "non solo")


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Uffiiiiiii ce l'avete tutti con me perchè sono "piccola"........
> e cmq no Tammarreide" proprio no! :rotfl::rotfl:


scialla simy


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vado a casa di amici, mi pongono davanti a questo videogioco. Ora, io sono* negata* per qualunque videogioco a parte mine e bubblebubble.
> Mi... spavento.
> 
> Cmq. A un certo punto mi sono dietro 3 pattuglie, io -in città- prendo il cavallo, mi aggiro come se fossi ubriaca, tento più volte di fare entrare il cavallo in acqua, in botteghe o quel che è, rompo le balle a chi lavora, i cittadini cominciano a dire cose del tipo "qual mai follia si è impossessata di voi messere", sbatto la testa (del cavallo) contro i muri innumerevoli volte, il tutto gridando come una pazza isterica... e... li semino tutti.
> ...


assassin creed?


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Adesso sto aspettando che esca il quarto
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT9P6Tak6mo&feature=related
> 
> ...


mi pareva


----------



## Tubarao (29 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi pareva


Ho giocato solo il primo, e manco l'ho finito perchè dopo un pò era troppo monotono....però mi piaceva un saco quando si butttava dalle torri


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho giocato solo il primo, e manco l'ho finito perchè dopo un pò era troppo monotono....però mi piaceva un saco quando si butttava dalle torri


anch'io l'ho trovato monotono

ma in realtà ho smesso di giocare a qualunque gioco da quando mio figlio non ha avuto più bisogno di qualcuno che giocasse in sua vece
dunque molto tempo fa

solo ogni tanto vengo chiamata per delle consulenze 
(i figli sso piezz'e core)


----------



## Tubarao (29 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anch'io l'ho trovato monotono
> 
> ma in realtà ho smesso di giocare a qualunque gioco da quando mio figlio non ha avuto più bisogno di qualcuno che giocasse in sua vece
> dunque molto tempo fa
> ...


Cioè, tu invece di aiutare tuo figlio nei compiti di Storia e Geografia, lo aiutavi a risolvere i livelli di Tomb Raider ????:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ritieniti smeraldata ad oltranza :mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho giocato solo il primo, e manco l'ho finito perchè dopo un pò era troppo monotono....però mi piaceva un saco quando si butttava dalle torri


Il primo era monotono..il secondo e il terzo sono l'apoteosi del videogame. Dentro la storia ci sono tantissime altre cose da fare. Nel terzo addirittura si possono portare a termine le missioni in modi diversi, reclutare gli assassini ecc.. diciamo che stiamo rasentando la perfezione

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2011)

inopltre il secondo e il terzo sono anche istruttivi. Hanno il database con i vari personaggi e luoghi storici delle città. Per chi è appassionato come me..si impara anche un po' di storia

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> e in tutta sincerità, mi aspettavo qualcosa di diverso da questo forum.


Io ti ho dato il mio parere sincero e personale, ma non mi hai cagata!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Se si abbassassero un pò i toni, il thread risulterebbe anche interessante.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> E smettiamola con 'sta serenità! Ma qui dentro c'è realmente qualcuno sereno?


Io.
Sono stato...
Canfutato a dovere.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> si. domani partiamo per le vacanze. e non sono arrabbiato con lei. neppure critico la sua scelta. probabilmente aveva tutte le ragioni per farlo.
> non immagino neppure un futuro non roseo. Anzi. rimane comunque la donna più interessante e intelligente che abbia mai conosciuto.


Bellissima questa prospettiva.
:up::up::up:
Questo è quello a cui io mi sto tendendo...
Per quante tu me ne farai, io ti vorrò sempre bene, perchè appunto, per me, e a prescindere dai tuoi comportamenti e atteggiamenti, resti comunque la donna più interessante che mi piace di più, che io abbia mai conosciuto...

Magari lei ti dice...se tu fai un corno a meeeeeeeeeeeee...io poi farò un corno a teeeeeeeeeee...e felici noi saremmmmmm!


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> Ricerco uno spunto di riflessione.
> Ricerco parole anonime perché non voglio commiserazione e pena degli amici. Ordunque.
> Sono un artista. Vivo nella libertà da sempre. Di lavoro, orari, pensieri, idee, azioni.
> *Sono stato un traditore, recidivo, accorto, mai scoperto. Nessun motivo morale di ripicca o poche attenzioni, solo la voglia di nuova pelle da avere, soltanto una notte. *
> ...



Che tu sia artista o altro, il punto è sempre il solito, e te lo hanno suggerito in molti.

Eri convinto di essere in un modo, avevi la tua visione della realtà, ed è franata rovinosamente.
Ciò succede nella vita, magari diverse volte, magari per svariate ragioni, e il tradimento è solo una.

Sei anche giovane. Ho la tua stessa età, e so di essere giovane anche io, ma è piuttosto arrogante (ma forse, più che arrogante, ingenuo... ) essere convinti di aver trovato "la" spiegazione della propria vita. Di come si è, del significato di morale, libertà, eccetera.

Queste cose assumeranno significati e valenze diverse nel corso della nostra vita. a 30 anni, 40, 50, eccetera.

Adesso hai ricevuto un colpo. Non ti puoi umanamente aspettare di ricomporre la tua visione del mondo in poco tempo.
Questa si ricostruirà, quasi da sè, a poco a poco. Poco puoi fare per "costringerti" a vedere le cose in un modo o nell'altro. Piuttosto, a mio modo di vedere, a un certo punto potrai di nuovo essere in grado di spiegare a parole quella che sarà ormai la tua nuova visione delle cose.

Se posso permettermi, prova a soprassedere al momento su dove siano andate le tue certezze, e concentrati sul rapporto che hai con la tua compagna.

Auguri.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh già....questo a 33 anni si descrive come uno di 73 ma nei concetti ne dimostri 13......bhoooooo!!:rotfl:



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA....
Grande grande Oscuro...alle volte le tue sparate sono micidiali....
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lONzNGCKXUA


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma te vedi cloni dappertutto? Inauguriamo una nuova patologia: la schizofrenia virtuale
> 
> Buscopann


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...mitico Busco...AHAHAHAHAHAHA:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> ti evocherò, con qualche rito mistico. Non ho la minima idea di chi tu sia, e in un qual modo lo scoprirò. m'arrovello su qualche libro esoterico.




Ricordati il Sangiovese...sennò lui non appare...


----------



## tesla (29 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per ogni Samael, al mondo ci sono almeno 100 Kurjac. Stà solo a noi saperli cercare e accettare. E se non dovessmo riuscirci allora non possiamo neanche lamentarci più di tanto, perchè se abbiamo gli occhi solo per i Samael, quelli ci meritiamo.
> 
> Ovviamente è un discorso generale, non riferito alla tua situazione specifica.


 
ma tutti si fingono Kurjac e poi sono biechi maestri della notte 

scusate l'OT esiste un tastino per arrivare direttamente all'ultimo post letto? se non ricordo la pagina cui sono arrivata poi sono dolori scorrerle tutte


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ti ho dato il mio parere sincero e personale, ma non mi hai cagata!


Eh ma tu non sei artista no?:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> servono un numero di telefono, un telefono, e la capacità di digitare il detto numero
> 
> (scusa Maestro, non lo puoi capire ma non potevo trattenermi)


Ehm...manca un piccolo particolare...
Ci vuole sempre avere dietro...una bella donnina...che funga come l'esca per gli squali...sennò lui...il grande Lothar...non si muove...non appare...
Infatti io per evocarlo recito la formula...
Son qua con una maestra aiutami!...


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2011)

qual è la tua arte?


----------



## aristocat (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> E sono ora, un Tradito.
> Dall’iniziale sgomento, la successione scorre lungo i pensieri che ho sempre avuto di libertà, fino a giungere quasi alla conclusione che ciò che credevo è tutta buffoneria circense.


Sai qual'è la cosa, Mastrowilgio? Ok arrivare a credere che il tradimento è una _buffoneria_ circense, un po' "strumentale", se me lo concedi, è invece il fatto che questa tua non è una convinzione maturata dopo un lungo percorso di crescita interiore/personale, non è illuminazione, o presa di coscienza; ma piuttosto il canto del cigno di un egocentrico che per una volta non può dettare al 100% le regole del gioco.

Triste alquanto.

ari


----------



## aristocat (29 Luglio 2011)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Ho letto le idiozie che scrivi e posso solo dirti una cosa in sincerità: TI STA BENE!


Quando si dice, l'aplomb sabaudo :carneval:


----------



## aristocat (29 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> La Linea. Come nei bicchieri di vino. una linea immaginaria che delimita il troppo dal poco nel giusto.
> quel millimetro di perfezione estetica.
> potrei averla tirata io stesso col piede sulla sabbia quella linea.
> Il fascino risiede nell'inversione del concetto. E' vero, è quasi naturale il tradire. Quasi, appena prima della linea.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Luglio 2011)

poesia del tradimento, odio in prosa, amore in rima.

un altro modo a presentare la propria storia, alterati sentimenti di gloria grazie alla martellata sotto cintura. troppo tardi per smettere, troppo presto per non farlo un'altra volta.

confusione.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> qual è la tua arte?



né arte né parte.............


ricominciamoooooo!!!!


Mastrolindo, ti hanno trattato male... mi dispiace... però anch'io voglio sapere che artista sei! si fa presto a dire artista! magari sei il cantante di Daniu2! che artista sei? che fai?


----------



## tenebroso67 (30 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io sono estremamente sereno....vado a dormire con la consapevolezza di non aver fatto azioni cattive o ingiuste ai miei cari!*Non mi perdonerei l'aver fatto del male,l'aver tradito le aspettattive di chi mi ha scelto...di chi ha riposto i propri sentimenti nelle mie mani.....*!Sarcasmo?Non direi,fastidio si, e molto......fastidio per i soggetti come te....sanguisughe della felicità altrui....sprezzanti di sentimenti e rispetto.....che si accorgo di esser ciò che sono solo di fronte al dolore che loro stessi hanno consapevolmente provocato....!Se tu fossi UN UOMO... Un uomo LIBERO...avresti vissuto la tuà libertà con orgoglio e consapevolezza....*non portandoti a spasso nessuno....single e felice......!Invece no....sei stato libero quando tradivi...e impegnato quando ti faceva comodo......*e allora la domanda è:Hai dimostrato di essere un uomo?Assolutamente  NO!!!



Sono daccordo in pieno con Oscuro.
Grandi parole in semplici concetti.


----------



## Mari' (30 Luglio 2011)

Mastrowilgio ha detto:


> lo trovo comunque comico.
> e *in tutta sincerità, mi aspettavo qualcosa di diverso da questo forum.*




La fanfara? :mrgreen:​


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Mastrowilgio!
> Sei una creatura stimolante, un tocco di geometria euclidea in una stagione di sonni disordinati e pensieri scomposti, grazie.
> “Quando a mezzo il secco Estate per le imposte spalancate entra un nuvolo di mosche brune e d'or, fantasie bizzarre e fosche mi penètrano nel còr...”
> Ma ora tu mi spazzi via mosche e fantasie!
> ...


qui sì che si parla di accidia


----------



## lele51 (30 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> La fanfara? :mrgreen:​


Marì.... sono lieto di salutarti e leggerti... la banda del piffero solitario basterà ????
Scherzi a parte e bello vedere che chi la fa se la deve anche aspettare e che la libertà di mente non è tanto libera dopo tutto. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Mari' (30 Luglio 2011)

lele51 ha detto:


> Marì.... sono lieto di salutarti e leggerti... la banda del piffero solitario basterà ????
> Scherzi a parte e bello vedere che chi la fa se la deve anche aspettare e che la libertà di mente non è tanto libera dopo tutto. Un abbraccio.



LELE :salta: che bello, sei tornato :sci:  come va caro?


----------



## lele51 (30 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> LELE :salta: che bello, sei tornato :sci:  come va caro?


Bene cara... senza impegni e aspettando le ferie... salute ok, prole altrettanto... insomma se non penso ai politici e tutta la cacca che si portano dietro direi che si può andare avanti... che l'Italia campa anche se molta gentaglia non lo vorrebbe...
:incazzato:


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> poesia del tradimento, odio in prosa, amore in rima.
> 
> un altro modo a presentare la propria storia, alterati sentimenti di gloria grazie alla martellata sotto cintura. troppo tardi per smettere, troppo presto per non farlo un'altra volta.
> 
> confusione.



Questo è anche meglio di certe quartine di Nostradamus!


----------



## Mari' (30 Luglio 2011)

lele51 ha detto:


> Bene cara... senza impegni e aspettando le ferie... salute ok, prole altrettanto... *insomma se non penso ai politici e tutta la cacca che si portano dietro direi che si può andare avanti... che l'Italia campa anche se molta gentaglia non lo vorrebbe...*
> :incazzato:



La soluzione ci sarebbe :





















Ma purtroppo noi non siano francesi


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2011)

*Mastro*

Senti ho perso fin troppo tempo con te....ti lascio ai tuoi ordunque e ai tuoi voli pindarici.....mi raccomando buone vacanze.....e se trovi il negozio giusto...vedi di comprarti un po di amor proprio...perchè dopo esserti beccato le corna andar in vacanza con la traditrice  mi sembra proprio il colmo....brutta zio....!!!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti ho perso fin troppo tempo con te....ti lascio ai tuoi ordunque e ai tuoi voli pindarici.....mi raccomando buone vacanze.....e se trovi il negozio giusto...vedi di comprarti un po di amor proprio...perchè dopo esserti beccato le corna andar in vacanza con la traditrice  mi sembra proprio il colmo....brutta zio....!!!


Ma quali corna...Oscuro...
Se lei ti dice...vado in vacanza con un altro...mica sono corna eh?
Corna sarebbe...vado in vacanza da sola...e poi si scopre che con un altro no?
Non mi pare che sta donna faccia tutto all'Oscuro di Oscuro...


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2011)

*.....*

:rotfl:Conte....all'oscuro di oscuro non è facile ma all'oscuro di Mastro....mi sembra un gioco da bambini.....ordunque!!!


----------



## Amoremio (1 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cioè, tu invece di aiutare tuo figlio nei compiti di Storia e Geografia, lo aiutavi a risolvere i livelli di Tomb Raider ????:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Ritieniti smeraldata ad oltranza :mrgreen:


lo confesso 

in tempi risalenti
quando ancora non era autorizzato a navigare in internet frequentavo pure alcuni siti dove si trovavano dei trucchetti


----------



## Tubarao (1 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lo confesso
> 
> in tempi risalenti
> quando ancora non era autorizzato a navigare in internet frequentavo pure alcuni siti dove si trovavano dei trucchetti


Pure Cheater......aahhh 'nnamo bene....'nnamo proprio bene :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pure Cheater......aahhh 'nnamo bene....'nnamo proprio bene :mrgreen:


 
solo in caso di necessità 

i figli so' piezz'e core :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (1 Agosto 2011)

ma non c'erano anche le pubblicazioni in edicola con i livelli passo per passo?


----------



## Tubarao (1 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non c'erano anche le pubblicazioni in edicola con i livelli passo per passo?


Stai indietro, poi non ti devi lamentare se uno ti dice antica :mrgreen:

Scherzo Minerva, effettivamente c'è stato un periodo in cui in edicola era tutto un proliferare di riviste con le soluzioni dei videogiochi, poi con internet sono sparite un pò tutte. A tutt'oggi solo un paio sono ancora in edicola, ma sono più che altro riviste SERIE che recensiscono le nuove uscite, etc etc etc...


----------



## Minerva (1 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Stai indietro*, poi non ti devi lamentare se uno ti dice antica :mrgreen:
> 
> Scherzo Minerva, effettivamente c'è stato un periodo in cui in edicola era tutto un proliferare di riviste con le soluzioni dei videogiochi, poi con internet sono sparite un pò tutte. A tutt'oggi solo un paio sono ancora in edicola, ma sono più che altro riviste SERIE che recensiscono le nuove uscite, etc etc etc...


non lo metto in dubbio.
comunque adoravo lara (che vedevo solo tramite i giochi di mia figlia)...in particolare nell'ambientazione di venezia.
fantastico il suo ahah e angosciante quella sua vita tutta in una barra che andava a scemare.
forse mi sbaglio ma ricordo anche un suo maggiordomo tutt'altro che dinamico


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Conte....all'oscuro di oscuro non è facile ma all'oscuro di Mastro....mi sembra un gioco da bambini.....ordunque!!!


AHAHAHAHAHAHA...grande Oscuro...

Potremo uscire a cena?

facciamo con la contessa...

Io, Chiara e l'Oscuro!


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2011)

*Magari*

Se chiara è giuliana de sio...subito.....è la mia donna ideale....!!!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se chiara è giuliana de sio...subito.....è la mia donna ideale....!!!:rotfl:


Uhm...è molto più magra della De Sio...
Chiara come Chiara Matraini XD.

Mi ricorda...insomma...Sharon Stone.


----------

